# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Серьезная проблема в жестких дисках Seagate 7200.11

## ALEX(XX)

Обнаружены серьезные проблемы в жестких дисках Seagate 7200.11, в особенности 500GB, 750GB и 1TB моделях с прошивкой SD15: пользователи сообщают что после выключения и включения этих жестких дисков они просто перестают определяться в BIOS или же определяются объемом в «0GB». 

Форум Seagate буквально кишит такими историями. 

По предварительной информации проблема вызвана из-за прошивки. Возможно, в ближайшее время Seagate выпустит исправление прошивки, но её невозможно будет использовать на уже заблокированные жесткие диски. Однако пользователи форума Seagate пишут что большинству удается восстановить их диски с помощью специального оборудования. 

На сегодняшний момент решением является отказ от выключения компьютера, плюс рекомендуется наличие блока бесперебойного питания.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Hanson

> На сегодняшний момент решением является отказ от выключения компьютера


оригинальный способ,
это получается что мой комп дома должен работать невыключаясь )))
меня дома нет с 7-00 до 20-00, малоли че произойдет,
в начале осени был случай,
на улице гроза была и фиг знает каким образом у меня сгорела машина стиральная и телик (при этом они были просто в сеть включены и неработали), ах да, еще блок питания на компе,
а тут комп круглосуточно работать должен, пока они там патч делать будут

----------


## Cloud

позавчера мой диск Seagate 7200.11 на 500 Gb перестал определяться в БИОС. На диске диссертация и вся библиотека ((((((

Вопщем, спасибо ALEX за это сообщение). Диск сейчас в руках (надеюсь прямых) мастеров из сервисного центра. Но если кто что знает - подскажите пожалуйста. Надеюсь, моей упаковки обезболивающих хватит, пока ситуация разрешится((

Кстати, была мысль, что производители программируют умирание своей техники или какое-то воздействие из сети (хотя вирусов нет). Что, по-вашему мнению, в целом служит причиной того, что оборудование без видимых на то причин (отсутствие перепадов напряжения, сбоя Винды, вирусов и инсталляции программ и устройств) дает сбой?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Кстати, была мысль, что производители программируют умирание своей техники или какое-то воздействие из сети (хотя вирусов нет). Что, по-вашему мнению, в целом служит причиной того, что оборудование без видимых на то причин (отсутствие перепадов напряжения, сбоя Винды, вирусов и инсталляции программ и устройств) дает сбой?


 Мысль довольно верная. Производителям ЛЮБЫХ товаров нужн товарооборот. Нет смысла делать что-то на века. Оно должно ломаться...

----------


## Sunix

Кого блин, с ума сошли. Помню когда-то была подобная история с дисками Fujitsu, дохли от 2х причин сразу, из-за ошибки в прошивке или из-за нарушения произв. процесса пайки. Так вот, кто щас видит эти винты в продаже? После этой модели они не выпускают жестких дисков для десктопа.... Кому ж тут выгодно. РЕПУТАЦИИ компании пришла хана.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> из-за нарушения произв. процесса пайки.


 Угу, если мне не изменяет память, там в компаунде, которым заливалась плата были соединения фосфора, со временем от нагрева компаунд давал микротрещины, а соединения фосфора начинали поглощать влагу, после чего начиналась коррозия токопроводящих элементов и выводов микросхем. В один прекрасный момент винт выходил из строя.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Угу, если мне не изменяет память, там в компаунде, которым заливалась плата были соединения фосфора, со временем от нагрева компаунд давал микротрещины, а соединения фосфора начинали поглощать влагу, после чего начиналась коррозия токопроводящих элементов и выводов микросхем. В один прекрасный момент винт выходил из строя.


Да, было такое дело - помню фуджики штабелями лежали дохлые ... Но тем не менее имхо проблема несколько раздута - видимо, имеет место или бракованная партия, или что-то подобное, а не глобальная ошибка в прошивке. У меня в домашнем хозяйстве вертится 5 штук 750 Гб Seagate указанного типа, пока вроде проблем не замечено.  Хотя в общем-то проблемы есть с любым типом HDD ... взял я например недавно для домашнего сервера парочку новомодных дисков WD, всем они вроде хороши (обороты 10к, гарантия чуть ли не 15 лет, стоит при объеме 300 Гб в два раза дороже терабайтного диска ...) - и оба подохли в первый же день работы  :Smiley:  Причина банальная - высыпание BAD секторов, причем примернов одном месте на обоих дисках

----------


## maXmo

> Мысль довольно верная. Производителям ЛЮБЫХ товаров нужн товарооборот. Нет смысла делать что-то на века. Оно должно ломаться...


такое себе может позволить только абсолютный монополист, иначе он исчезает с рынка, как IBM.

----------


## Karlson

> - и оба подохли в первый же день работы  Причина банальная - высыпание BAD секторов, причем примернов одном месте на обоих дисках


не серия ли АА случаем?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> не серия ли АА случаем?


Я не успел заметить - я их тут-же сдал по гарантии, даже не разбираясь  :Smiley:

----------

